# Christiano Ronaldo - Tw8t



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

Even if you are a Man Utd supporter you must think he is such a cnnt, the grinning twat 

I think he has been at swimming classes all week, wanker...


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Football........

says it all really.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I fucking hate him with a passion :lol:


----------



## rballtt (Jul 17, 2006)

and Didier Drogba and Arjen Robben are much better?

they go down like they've been shot everytime anyone so much as brushes them..bastards

Ronaldo does have a tendancy to go down but his blistering pace is often too much to handle for most defenders and they have no other option than to hack him down. Best young talent England has seen in years...

As per the rules, a defender does not physically have to touch the player for it to be a free kick...


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Dont doubt his football prowess its just his smirk and general attitude I just hate the fucking wanker. If I had have been Wayne Rooney I would have decked the twat big time :lol:


----------



## FDXmiguel (Oct 22, 2006)

Attitude is what makes a player IMO. He's on fire.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

FDXmiguel said:


> Attitude is what makes a player IMO. He's on fire.


You would say that :wink:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

who?


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

rballtt said:


> Best young talent England has seen in years...
> ..


Huh? He's Portuguese

:?: :?: :?:


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

As long as he gets my Off Topic FooTTie points, I couldn't give a toss :lol: :wink: ... oh and for those who are serious about football, I'd better just do this again a few times :wink: :wink: :wink:

Moley


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Dont worry Steven Taylor will show him how to tackle tomorrow. 8) :lol:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Good to see he is hated but rated.

PFA Footballer of the year 2007.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm not a man u fan but hes one of the best players in the country and is in form atm for sure.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

he is great and all the best players have recieved stick over the years.... like maradonna,gascoine, etc when will the booing stop????? its begining to sound a bit like the flame room and the grammer topic.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Didn't even need the big guns to knock him over ,the lightweight Dyer was enough


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Didn't even need the big guns to knock him over ,the lightweight Dyer was enough


Good job he kept his white boots n though or you would have been in trouble


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Good to see he is hated but rated.
> 
> PFA Footballer of the year 2007.


...and he has very nice hair too.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Whining tosspot :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Whining tosspot :lol:


Thats spelt Winning tosspot :lol:


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

The frustrating thing (other than playing for ManU) is that with his talent he doesn't need the diving and play-acting.

Unfortunately it seems an accepted part of the game these days and there are very few teams that have at least one or more culprits.

The FA and FIFA have talked about clamping down but things have actually got worse, the last World Cup was the worst on record. The Dutch (who I was rooting for initially - my Gran was Dutch) took cheating and play-acting to whole new level against Portugal who didn't exactly show themselves in the best light either. :?

God forbid, I might have to start taking an interest in Cricket and Rugby. :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Its just a European thing. UK born players don't fanny around half as much. Im in favor of a limit on the number of overseas players in the English teams as it has a detrimental effect on the national team and slows the development of home grown talent.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

whirlypig said:


> The frustrating thing (other than playing for ManU) is that with his talent he doesn't need the diving and play-acting.
> 
> Unfortunately it seems an accepted part of the game these days and there are very few teams that have at least one or more culprits.
> 
> ...


Do they play cricket in Yorkshire then :?: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

You forgetting that football is just another form of entertaing..and the guy gets payed a load of money to entertain....thats what he does best....about the diving, he has a very big Villa .. in Portugal with a mega swiming pool, so force of habbit ????
Also he's not "really" portuguese, he comes from Madeira, and they have a reputation from inbreading...( they're a bit , well..fucking thick really)...
Football = 22 gay blokes playing with a bit of leather...
jose


----------



## rballtt (Jul 17, 2006)

s3_lurker said:


> rballtt said:
> 
> 
> > Best young talent England has seen in years...
> ...


and???

I say it again:

He is the best talent England has seen in years!!! That does not insinuate that he is English rather that he plays his football in England. :roll: It's not hard to understand..or is it??? :?


----------

